
Show HN: LeadFinch – Find Anyone's Email Address - crrashby
https://leadfinch.com/
======
xxdesmus
Spoiler: if you email me out of no where you won't get a "lead" you'll get
marked as spam. Public shaming will ensue if you continue to spam me.

~~~
meeper16
Unspoiler: Not if it's extremely relevant to you and within a very well
structured email. Most importantly, relevant.

~~~
xxdesmus
Nope, point remains. If it's very clearly a BS email from a recruiter or some
sketchy sales person you're still going to get marked as spam.

------
saaaaaam
This product area is something that I had reason to purchase recently; the
whole space is a bit of a mess, and data.com (owned by salesforce) is the
market leader. So great idea and interesting approach, but I think your
pricing is rather high for the limits you're putting in place. I ended up
purchasing data.com - the rate card price is $125 per month, but in reality I
got the sense that most people get it for less. Although when you first sign
up with data.com it appears that you have a 300 lead limit per month, that's
only if you want to export the whole record for the lead - you can manually
look up (and see full details) for as many as you like. So to me the limits
that you're putting in place aren't particularly attractive.

You'd maybe be better offering X per day with no roll-over (i.e. if you are on
a 10 credit plan and don't use any of your credits on Monday or Tuesday you
don't have 30 on Wednesday, just 10 - but you can use 10 on Wednesday, 10 on
Thursday and 10 on Friday) - people are unlikely to hit the limit each day
every single day, but to me this would be a better sell.

So perhaps your model then becomes something like this: free plan is 10 leads
(and perhaps offer a PAYG on the free plan - $2 per lead, say?) then paid goes
10 leads per day (quite an easy upsell from someone who has seen success with
the 10 free leads), 25 leads per day ($25), 50 leads per day ($45), 200 leads
per day ($75). So long as the quality of the data was good, I'd be very much
into that sort of thing.

Additionally, with data.com it's part of Salesforce which means they have a
very well executed sales process for people looking for this. To compete with
that might be tricky unless you can offer a salesforce integration too - and
means you're probably targeting smaller businesses/startups/freelancers where
they may not have a relationship with Salesforce.

I like the LinkedIn integration and can see that this would be very useful,
but I think I'd probably see this as a additional product - basic lead finch
at one price, and then augmented linkedin data as an additional level (or only
available on the $45/$75 levels?)

It would also be nice to be able to push leads into various CRMs. That's
probably also a good channel for the API business - offer lead details inside
various CRMs.

Hope that at least some of that is helpful feedback.

------
bayouborne
Sign me up! Here's my name. Here's my email address. The pull feeds the push.

------
therealidiot
how does one hide from services like these?

~~~
lurkinggrue
Easy! Sign up and give them your email address.

------
DyslexicAtheist
so if I'm right the chrome extension suggests me the users details when I'm
browsing LinkedIn. And I assume also harvests every profile and 'calls home'
whenever I'm browsing one of my 1st level connections?

Otherwise where is the data coming from? The system doesn't seem to have any
explicit function where it asks me for the addresses I already know.

unless I'm wrong then this should be totally banned.

~~~
f292
Worth clarifying that we don't do any of this - we absolutely don't scrape the
data of your 1st degree connections or anyone else; only leads that you
explicitly query.

Email addresses are then verified using sources in the public domain.

I agree that this is all certainly worth emphasising further and I think we
could do with further clarification points in the FAQs.

Finally, we originally built this as an internal tool, but decided to wrap it
up as a public facing one.

~~~
lurkinggrue
You need a "Delete my account" button. I just signed in to take a look and
realized I needed an API to really test a few addresses and didn't want to
bother.

------
th0br0
Privacy-wise, this smells fishy.

------
dhruvsachde
how do I stop people from getting my Email address, this is does not look good
in terms of privacy.

------
gargarplex
This is a good idea.

I don't know how good your product is and frankly I don't care because I'm not
going to invest the time to give you my email address.

The homepage should provide a better demo – ideally, it should be interactive.

Best wishes. The market as I understand it isn't developers: it's salespeople,
marketers and bizdev types.

Once the salespeople embrace the solution, they'll ask their IT teams for you
to integrate. _Then_ you build the API access.

------
kapauldo
This is a growing segment, check out toofr and full contact. I'll give this a
whirl.

